# Pex tubing router bit



## ET Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone know if you there is a ball mill type cutter for Pex tubing? The tubing measures about .436 and the cutter must have cutters on the shaft like a keyhole bit or T-slot cutter in order for it to cut the groove so the Pex snaps in from above without coming back out. I think one would be able to use a dovetail bit but the edges at the top would be be sharp and might not stand up to the force of pounding the Pex into the groove.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Is this for you or for a customer? A rather slow method would be to cut a dado of your desired size....I'm guessing less than .436. Then get a ball bur with a 1/4" shaft to widen the bottom for the tubing.
Here's where I buy them. Burs


----------



## ET Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Gene! It's actually both, a friend and a customer. I'm on the same page as you. It would be best to do the dado first and then widen the bottom, but I am trying to do it in one step if possible. One of the guys at the shop found several CNC ball mills that are close and we can do it on the CNC in a couple of passes (I think). I was just hoping that someone knew of one that was the correct size, but I am sure the Pex people and their suppliers have them custom made for their tubing.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

ET Tom said:


> Thanks Gene! It's actually both, a friend and a customer. I'm on the same page as you. It would be best to do the dado first and then widen the bottom, but I am trying to do it in one step if possible. One of the guys at the shop found several CNC ball mills that are close and we can do it on the CNC in a couple of passes (I think). I was just hoping that someone knew of one that was the correct size, but I am sure the Pex people and their suppliers have them custom made for their tubing.


Just curious about what yopu're making. ??


----------



## ET Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Robert,

It is the channel for Pex in-floor heating. Your have to make semi-circular channels to return the tubing every 6". It needs to snap into place to keep it in place. The runs are 250 to 300 feet long so you don't want it popping out and turning into a big mess.


----------



## ET Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

I should make myself a little more clear. The pex routs into 1/2" CDX. Since it measures .436 there is not much left of the CDX. The company actually has a phenolic back sheet on the bottom side to help keep it together. As soon as I get up to my 10 posts are should be able to upload a PDF of an AutoCad drawing to make it more clear.


----------

